# Naval Weapons Technician course at St johns - Can someone confirm this?



## Cabral (28 Jul 2009)

This question is in regards to the Naval Weapons Technician course at St johns. I have heard some people say that it starts in September and others like the post below that it starts in January. I have emailed JDnav but have not received a response and even after countless searches and checking the school website I cannot confirm a start date. So anyone who is going through it or has finished it recently, your help would be appreciated very much.



			
				JDnav said:
			
		

> If you plan on going to nfld for your training you will be going to the Marine istitute in st johns from jan08-jan2010. If you have any questions about it send me a email...im in my 3rd semest here and NWT and know all youd be doing. glad to help if you want cause i used this for same thing a year ago




(Moderator edit to add course name to thread title.)


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2009)

Is that the Trade you are enrolled in?  Have you enquired at the CFRC as to when and where they are sending you?


----------



## Cabral (28 Jul 2009)

Yes I went back to the CFRC this afternoon and my recruiter said he wasn't sure when the start date was. He told me if it was September they would try to rush me through and get me started, then I would have to to my BMQ during the first summer break. But yea he told me straight out he wasn't sure if it was September or not.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jul 2009)

And you think anonymous posters here would provide better info?


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And you think anonymous posters here would provide better info?



I suspect he's taking the small chance that someone actually is involved in the program and has concrete answers.  If he doesn't ask, he'll certainly never find out, and he's already consulted the one official source available to him.  If no-one has answers, he's no further behind.

So, rather than criticizing the poster's attempt to find out some information, why don't we all just relax and see if someone can help.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jul 2009)

Sorry Michael and Cabral....... just had a real rotten day.......


Hope someone here can provide you with an answer Cabral.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jul 2009)

From what I can find the fol are the courses offered at CFNES DET St. John's at The Marine Institute 

Canadian Navy (Technician Diploma) Programs 

Electro-Mechanical Engineering
Electronics Engineering
Marine Engineering


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2009)

.....And if I remember my briefings correctly, those courses do begin in January.  This is all from memory, so do not take it as gospel.  Your CFRC is SUPPOSED to have that information.  There are several on this site who work in CFRC's and one or two who may work at CFRG who can be more definitive in the answer.

Have you tried the CFRG - CF Recruiting Chat Line?


----------



## Cabral (29 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper - No Worries Sapper we all have those days. Ya the course for the Navel Weapons Technician is the Electro-Mechanical Engineering course.

George Wallage - Thanks George I really do hope it is January because I would prefer to have my BMQ done before I start the schooling. I did ask a recruiter in the chat line this morning before I went to my recruiting centre, he told me that it depends on my entry plan but I did not enquire further because I was unsure of my entry program. When I went to the recruiting centre a few hours later I asked the recruiter my initial question about the program start date and he changed my application to the Navy Subsidized Community College Education Plan. 

So now I know what my entry plan is so I will try again tomorrow to ask the CF Recruiting Chat Line about the start date for the NCMSEP plan and post my finding on these forums. 

Unless someone can confirm this.

Thanks a bunch for the responses thus far.

Adam Cabral


----------



## Cabral (29 Jul 2009)

Okay I guess there seems to be two start dates this is what a recruiter on CF Chat told me

Cabral: What is the start date for the Naval Weapons Technician program in St Johns Newfoundland if my entry program is the Navy Subsidized Community College Education Plan? 

Cabral: I have heard September and I have also heard January 

MS Mick: i believe they have 2 start dates which is beginning September and January 

Cabral: Both at the Marine Institute? Because I know one course you get promoted faster than the other 

MS Mick: both at the marine institute


----------



## Occam (29 Jul 2009)

Cabral said:
			
		

> Because I know one course you get promoted faster than the other



Something doesn't sound right there.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jul 2009)

I would worry more about completeing the course first then getting promoted...


----------



## Cabral (29 Jul 2009)

Well one course when you graduate you are acting leading seaman and the other your not.


----------



## Occam (29 Jul 2009)

Cabral said:
			
		

> Well one course when you graduate you are acting leading seaman and the other your not.



If both courses are running under the NCM-SEP program, then promotion to Acting LS is the same for both - at graduation.


----------



## Cabral (29 Jul 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> If both courses are running under the NCM-SEP program, then promotion to Acting LS is the same for both - at graduation.



 :brickwall: That went right over my head I don't know why I didn't even think of that lol thanks Occam


----------



## Pud (6 Aug 2009)

As someone who went through St John's and just graduated from there in 2007, I can tell you that during my 2 years at the Marine Institute, there was never a course for Navy personel starting in September.  All the Navy courses, whether it was for mar. eng. or electronic eng. started in January.  The Mar eng course is only 4 semesters so they would graduate one term earlier than the NET/NWT.  Their course is 5 semesters long (ie, 2 full years).  Therefore, the stokers would get their LS about 13 weeks earlier than the NE/NW.  Hope this helps.

Pud


----------



## Mike_pig (13 Aug 2009)

If the plan you are joining under is the Naval Combat System Technical Training Program  (NCSTTP) then training begins in January. Our Detachment CFNES Det St. John’s part of Canadian Forces Naval Engineering School Halifax(CFNES) wants members to normally to be in place NLT mid Dec to sort out where they are living, registration, leave etcetera… So your recruiter should have you on your way to recruit training soon.  
Cheers and Good Luck


----------

